# What's the police terminology for this?



## ironpony (Dec 12, 2017)

Basically when the police want to know if a suspect has been printed before, they will use the word 'printed' in conversation, like "Has he been printed before
".  However, what is the term for DNA taken by police when someone is arrested?  Do they say "Has he been DNA'd before", or what would the term be, if there is one?


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2018)

They would say: 

"Any record of him in the system?"


----------



## Terry D (Jan 5, 2018)

In the U.S., law enforcement can access DNA records for criminals though the Combined DNA Index System (CODIS) maintained by the FBI. So a cop might ask, "Is he in CODIS?"


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 5, 2018)

"Check his dabs..."


----------



## ned (Jan 5, 2018)

"Do we have his DNA profile?"


----------



## ironpony (Jan 9, 2018)

Okay thanks, I can write it one of those ways then, or the 'DNA profile' way if readers will understand that more than CODIS.

I have another police procedure question if that's alright, now that I've written another draft of my story.  Let's say there is a shooting/hostage situation, where police sharpshooters need to take out a target.  The sharpshooters will want to go to a building where they can get a good shot from if their view from ground level is not the best.

So when the police, with their rifles go to a building to shoot out a window at the targets, how to do they get into the building?  Do they go up to the business owners, and barge in, announcing that they are the police and they may have to shoot some suspects from their office floor windows?


----------



## moderan (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd imagine those permissions are sought via telephone.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 9, 2018)

But what if the SWAT team is right there, and time is of the essence cause of situation changes?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jan 9, 2018)

They go wherever they need to go, and if there are people there they run 'em out.  Because there is an exigent situation occurring at that very moment, they do not need warrants.

Often these surrounding areas may have been cleared out by uniformed cops.  If there is the danger of gunplay then they try to proactively remove as many potential victims as possible.

But if they need into your office to make a shot, then they move in, and you move out. No questions, just GTFO.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh okay thanks.  However, if the perps see people fleeing from buildings they will know that something is wrong and it could give away the sharpshooters' position.  So the police want to be able to get drop on them, ready to shoot by surprise.  Plus if people run out of the building, they will likely get in the way of the sharpshooter's shots, so they have to stay in the building, logically.


----------



## moderan (Jan 11, 2018)

You _don't_ leave the people in the building to be hit by shrapnel and ricocheting bullets.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 11, 2018)

That's true, but there is crossfire in the street as well and not sure if they would be more safer, if they ran out in open, instead of using office walls cover.


----------



## moderan (Jan 11, 2018)

More Safer


----------



## ironpony (Jan 13, 2018)

Okay thanks, I will write it so that the people hurry out then .


----------



## moderan (Jan 14, 2018)

This is pretty simple stuff to be flummoxed by. If the situation is that bad, the citizens are removed to the place where they are least likely to come to harm. Basement, out the fire exits, negotiated passage, those are all possibilities. Draw yourself up a floor plan. Figure out the angles.
Here's some information a couple minutes' worth of googling found:

https://www.policeone.com/swat/arti...Formations-dont-win-football-games-or-fights/

https://www.tactical-life.com/lifestyle/tactics/breach-entry-tactics/

https://ntoa.org/massemail/swatstandards.pdf

[video=youtube;hfBffSr1udk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfBffSr1udk[/video]


----------

